# Bobby Lashley Destroys Opponent in 10 Seconds!



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

*Pro wrestler Lashley destroys Cook in 24 seconds​*
By Steve Cofield

Don't make fun of Bobby Lashley and his pro wrestling background. The former WWE star said he was incensed by the fact that his opponent Mike Cook came to the cage in a lucha libre mask a la Nacho Libre.

Lashley is generally a polite, sportsman but he refused to touch gloves with Cook. He charged Cook in the opening seconds and missed with a huge right. Cook made the mistake of dropping his head. Lashley, a big MMA heavyweight at 6-foot-3, 249 pounds, grabbed onto Cook's head with his left arm. From there, he used his bulk to lean on Cook and it took just a few seconds for Cook to wilt under Lashley's weight. Lashley flattened out Cook (7-4) and re-positioned his right arm to cinch on a choke. Cook's legs could be seen quivering and referee John McCarthy had to step in to stop the fight. All that in just 24 seconds (VIDEO).

"I’m here for business," said Lashley (3-0). "I’m here and everyone wants to and tries to make fun of the wrestling thing. I’m real. If they want to play around, I’ll knock them out or choke them out. And that’s what I did. I choked him out and made him pay. Now he can go put the mask back on and have fun with himself."

Lashley, making the conversion from the fake stuff with Vince McMahon, started training mixed martial arts last year. He won his first fight in 41 seconds when Joshua Franklin couldn't continue after a Lashley elbow busted him open. His last time out in March, Lashley won a decision against veteran Jason Guida.

Lashley needed to get through this fight unscathed because he has a stiff test against freakazoid Bob Sapp (pictured below on the right) right around the corner. Sapp, a former NFL player, NCAA All-American at Washington and a huge crossover star in Japan, is 6-4, 345. He doesn't have much stamina but he is dangerous for about 4-5 minutes. Sapp (10-3-1) and Lashley will meet on June 27 in Biloxi, Miss.

Watch the fight here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHwIqD3bRPk


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Not gonna read that big thing because I saw the fight and he didnt destroy anyone lol he missed with the only few punches he threw before the fighter ive never even heard of before practically FELL into a guilotine which really was more of Lashley just squeezing his head as hard as he could as it was'nt even sunk in properly.

It was a poor match-up and we have yet to see anything from lashley to show us he is the real deal on any level. I cannot wait to see him against Bob Sapp but to be honest that's not going to tell us too much either.

I wish him well in his future and respect his general love for the sport. He has a ton of talent let's just start upping the competition a little bit and easing him into deeper water. id really like to see him succeed in the sport.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats ******* retarded. You can't destroy someone much more than choking them out in ten seconds. No matter if they "fell" into the submission or not. And what does him not having it sunk in properly have to do with anything? It wouldn't have mattered if he won by bear hug, he still destroyed the guy.

Anyway, I can't wait to see him fight Lashley and see how he does against someone he can't out-muscle either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah its looks real bad and if he tries to take a shot from Sapp like that he is gonna be in for a world of hurt cause he realy just kind manhandled the guy into a guilitine and it wasnt even like the other guy appeared to know how to defend it. Seriously it somehow manages to take an impressive feat and make it unimpressive.


----------



## egangster (Mar 23, 2009)

For one he didn't destroy him,he choked him,destroying someone is beating the hell out of them intill you finish them,and you said it took him 10seconds,but in the thread you say 24seconds which is it?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

And Bas Rutten said five seconds. It's called exaggeration.

Secindly, manhandling and choking someone out is destroying them. I'm not sure why you think striking has the monoply on domination, but thats a pretty stupid idea.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

the guy stuck his neck out and lashley just squeezed it i wouldnt really consider it domination, he won very decisevly(sp) but it was not impressive at all


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Bobby Lashley beating the shit out of blind twelve year old schoolgirl would not be impressive. Would this mean he didn't dominate or destroy said schoolgirl?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Bobby Lashley beating the shit out of blind twelve year old schoolgirl would not be impressive. Would this mean he didn't dominate or destroy said schoolgirl?


+rep.

Didn't prove anything to me. If he wins the Sapp fight, give him someone who doesn't have a 'who?' or 'freak' factor.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Umm... He just won his third pro fight in less then thirty seconds. It doesnt matter if he is Bobby Lashley or not, thats impressive. I dont know what exactly you want to see from him. He beat a couple no names in appropriate amount of time and won a decisive decision against a guy with a ton of fights. What does this guy need to do to impress people on here? I dont expect a guy who just turned pro to go out and beat big names. He is getting into professional mma in the way that you are supposed to do it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Impressive or not, that was scary as hell. It looked like Cook was having a seizure. The guy was out from the choke before they even flattened out. Destroyed.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Who knew Bobby Lashley becomes The Incredible Hulk?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Bobby Lashley beating the shit out of blind twelve year old schoolgirl would not be impressive. Would this mean he didn't dominate or destroy said schoolgirl?


Issue is he didnt beat the shit out of a school girl. Hell he didnt even beat the shit out of this nobody. He used no skill to implement the guilotine either. the guy fell into it so Lashley said OH SHIT I BETTER SQUEEZE and squeeze he did.

There was no domination. the was hardly even a fight to begin with. Destroying someone is what GSP has done to Jon fitch and Matt Serra/hughes.

What Bobby Lashley did was cool but unimpressive, i mean seriously if someone dove into my guilotine and I had muscles that size I could do the same thing. He didnt really have to do anything except squeeze the rest just happened on it own and that's my issue with the whole thing


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

You seem to be missing the point that how impressive it was or how much skill it took has nothing to do with whether or not Lashley dominated/destroyed him. Thats my issue with what you said.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

I guess it all comes down to oppinion in the end but in my eyes it wasn't that impressive. As I said what St. Pierre has been doing to his opponents is what I call "Destroying" someone, and Lashely's performance showed us nothing except that if you jam your head into his arms he can squeeze really tight.

To each his own however I see where your coming from and it was really cool but it jsut didnt impress me.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Was that a fight? That kind of nonsense is an embarrassment to MMA.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

RushFan said:


> That kind of nonsense is an embarrassment to MMA.


How exactly?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see his next fight. I'm interested to see if he can continue to dominate like that.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

RushFan said:


> Was that a fight? That kind of nonsense is an embarrassment to MMA.


Why? Because it was Bobby Lashley? If it was someone else who won the same way, would you still be complaining?

I didn't see anything wrong with it. He saw an opportunity and took advantage.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

He will dominate Sapp, because he has no TDD and isn't worth shit on his back. Then it is time for a real test.

People try to downplay it because it was a pro-wrassler, and a lot of people don't like seeing one do well in MMA. We have seen it the whole time with Lesnar, how Couture was winnning before the KO.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He is new to the sport and is coming up the right way he should fight mediocre competition until he is comfortable with the level his skills and experience have reached to fight better competition. People are just hating on him because he was in the wwe everything I've seen of him shows him to be a respectful and classy guy he is the opposite of Lesnar and has my support.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He just beat a guy in tweentyfour seconds. Unless that guy was corky from life goes on, then im impressed.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

egangster said:


> For one he didn't destroy him,he choked him,destroying someone is beating the hell out of them intill you finish them,and you said it took him 10seconds,but in the thread you say 24seconds which is it?


You realize that if a ref wasn't there to stop that then the guy is dead in another 10-30 seconds right? Seriously.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

3-0 eh if he was in the ufc he would of been offerd a title shot:wink01:


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> How exactly?





D.P. said:


> Why? Because it was Bobby Lashley? If it was someone else who won the same way, would you still be complaining?
> 
> I didn't see anything wrong with it. He saw an opportunity and took advantage.


1. I'm not convinced that I witnessed a genuine contest. It seemed worked to exaggerate Lashley's strength.
2. If it was genuine, then it was an obvious mis-match. Crushing cans proves nothing, ask Kimbo.
3. I'm yet to see Lashley display any decent technique. 
4. Fighters should earn their stripes. Just because Lashley is an ex WWE star he's gets so much hype and preferential treatment.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Impressive display of strength against a scrub. 

Can't wait for the Sapp fight.


----------



## Threnody (May 18, 2009)

Why no touch gloves


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

RushFan said:


> 1. I'm not convinced that I witnessed a genuine contest. It seemed worked to exaggerate Lashley's strength.


Yeah, when I throw matches I like to get choked unconscious rather than tap out aswell.




RushFan said:


> [2. If it was genuine, then it was an obvious mis-match. Crushing cans proves nothing, ask Kimbo..


He had two fights, the last of which he struggled to decison Clay Guidas fat crappy brother who was coming off a lot of losses. His opponent has a winnning record and was coming off a win. How is that a mismatch?




RushFan said:


> [3. I'm yet to see Lashley display any decent technique.


I fail to see how this makes him fighting a disgrace to MMA. Lets not let anyone who isn't good at striking, Jitz and wrestling compete at all, becuase that is a disgrace to MMA. You again seem to be forgetting he has had THREE fights total.


RushFan said:


> [4. Fighters should earn their stripes. Just because Lashley is an ex WWE star he's gets so much hype and preferential treatment.


Preferential treatment? He is fighting in tiny crappy organisations......earning his stripes, fighting people he should be.....what preferrential treatment?

Your entire argument is terrible, you need to stop and go complain about Lesnar getting an early title shot like everyone else where you will actually be somewhat justified.


----------

